# RDMA in FreeBSD



## Param-FreeBSD (Dec 10, 2017)

Hi All,

I am in need to use iSER Target in FreeBSD. I found that the iSER initiator is only present and no Kernel Target. I also found that there is project https://github.com/sagigrimberg/iser-freebsd and I guess this only has iSER initiator. But this has icl (iSCSI common layer) where support can be added for iSER Target. But I have a problem in setting up the environment. I am not able to setup OFED in FreeBSD 11. linuxapi module is required but I see a module called linuxkpi. When I trie installing the OFED module I am getting this error 

```
drivex/mlx5/generated/freebsd/core/mlx5_alloc.c:28:10: fatal error: 
'linux/errno.h' file not found
```
Is OFED supported in FreeBSD11 kernel?


----------



## Crest (Dec 11, 2017)

Yes OFED is supported, but it requires you to (re-)build your system with OFED support enabled.


----------

